# Plaster cloth alternatives



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Been a while on here.
So my layout has been on hold but going to start again soon.
Only 32x80 door with 2 inch foam. Risers around 2 loops.
Plaster cloth mountain on one end.
I started plaster cloth an a-lot of the risers, but having to move I found it was getting heavy. I now live in a basement apt.
Is there something else that is lightweight for when I need to get back up stairs and out ?


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

MI-toys, for easily creating extrememly lightweight but sturdy hills and mountains check out a product from Woodland Scenics called Shaper Sheet.
There are numerous YouTube videos about it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One for you,


https://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/video/shapersheethowto


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you both very much


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Old school.
Aluminum window screen; bent, wrinkled to shape
Paper shop towels (auto parts store, these have no pattern embossed)
White glue and water.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Ml-toys said:


> Thank you both very much


Glad I could be of some assistance. That's what this forum is about - helping one another when possible irregardless of the scale, all encompassing and nondiscriminatory. All scales are important to those who model them!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Dennis461 said:


> Old school.
> Aluminum window screen; bent, wrinkled to shape
> Paper shop towels (auto parts store, these have no pattern embossed)
> White glue and water.


I will find vids on this too, thanks



ogaugeguy said:


> Glad I could be of some assistance. That's what this forum is about - helping one another when possible irregardless of the scale, all encompassing and nondiscriminatory. All scales are important to those who model them!


Thanks, I feel bad always asking and not being helpful to others.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

Try Sculptamold. I haven't used it much yet but it's light.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

WaltP said:


> Try Sculptamold. I haven't used it much yet but it's light.


Thank you


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Sculptamold seems to work fairly well and rather easy to work with at least if you’re using foam to do the primary build up of the land scape them using it to finish off the terrain. I have used the chicken wire with newspaper method too where the plaster cloth is almost a must. Depending on how you want your terrain set up is gonna depict the correct product to use


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you, sorry been away again or would have seen sooner



Jscullans said:


> Sculptamold seems to work fairly well and rather easy to work with at least if you’re using foam to do the primary build up of the land scape them using it to finish off the terrain. I have used the chicken wire with newspaper method too where the plaster cloth is almost a must. Depending on how you want your terrain set up is gonna depict the correct product to use


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

No biggie. Hopefully you at least got a little bit to think of that though. The local hardware store quit stocking sculptamold so I started making my own out of shredded paper and plaster of Paris. Quite a bit cheaper too. I think I’m going to try using drywall mud sometime too just to experiment with different methods


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

IMO, nothing beats Woodland Scenics Shaper Sheet. Albeit a tad pricey, it's quick and easy to use, lightweight, durable and lasting, easily painted and worked into whatever shape you desire. Highly recommended!


----------

